# How Long Will It Keep?



## ddave (Apr 25, 2009)

Something I found on another forum.

http://www.stilltasty.com/

Good information and answers questions that come up quite frequently.

Dave


----------



## rio_grande (Apr 25, 2009)

Not so sure about the time on raw pork, wouldn't it matter how old it already is? I routinly get packaged pork pieces that give me a week or more on the lable. The shoulders I buy in bulk don't even have a date on them??? Makes me wonder...


----------



## ddave (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm sure it depends on a lot of things.  Keeping the food at proper storage temps, etc.  I believe the times listed are after the "dates" on the label, but here is a link to the page that talks specifically about dates.

http://www.stilltasty.com/articles/view/5

Dave


----------

